# speaking of salmon oil...



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

anyone know of anybody with sales on at the moment? need to re-stock...

and thanks in advance


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> anyone know of anybody with sales on at the moment? need to re-stock...
> 
> and thanks in advance


Leerburg is offering free shipping starting tomorrow. Don't think it is on sale though......


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks carol! ain't it nice that all the crap weather went south of us yesterday? i like it!


----------

